# Wheel truing stand wanted



## Big John (2 Mar 2009)

Has anyone got a wheel truing stand they want to sell? I'm keen to have a stab at wheel building and fancy a proper stand instead of using an upturned bike frame.


----------



## PpPete (6 Mar 2009)

Have you considered making your own?

Plans here.

Worked for me


----------

